# When to retorque



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I do tire changes on 4 cars twice annually. After 50-100 mi, I double check the lugs. Only once did I ever find the lugs looser than what I torqued them originally.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nah, and I wouldn’t worry about it either.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You only really need to retorque the wheels when they're new. 5 ft-lbs under spec will keep the wheel on the car. But I do always go over the lug nuts twice initially with the torque wrench.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I only re-torque the lugs on aftermarket wheels, after 100 miles. 

I have hub-centric rings, so I really don't need to, but it's just a good habit. Since OE wheels are both hub and lug-centric, they don't really need to be re-torqued, and since I have the rings, neither do our aftermarket wheels, but I do it anyway.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Never. 

Dry studs, dry lug nuts, wheel mounting face bare metal. Torqued to spec and forgotten. Never had a wheel come off in 20yrs and inumerable thousands of vehicles serviced, mine, family, customers, race cars, you name it. 

I don't go back and torque ANYTHING after use. Aftermarket wheel companies recommend it to cover their ass. Because so many shops can't even be trusted to do it right the first time, maybe they will if it's required twice....LOL. Additionally a painted or powder coated mounting face can cause issues though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think most of it is simply because an aftermarket wheel may not have the same size hub bore, and not everyone gets hubcentric spacers like you should, so it puts a little bit more "motion" on the lugs, so a second sequence would be required. But I run hubcentric spacers on both the Cruze (they're suuuper thin - the wheel bore is only slightly larger than the large diesel hub size) and the Cobalt (a good bit thicker, since it has a smaller, more normal, hub size) and even though I re-torque after 100 miles, for good measure, the lugs are never loose.


----------

